# Looking for a person to bounce a few ideas off of



## TBmow

I know the sweeping industry is tough to break in too. Due to nationals and anyone with a repo'd 210...(funny that they go hand and hand). I'm just looking for a mentor or really just someone to bounce a few ideas off of any help would be appreciated. Thank you for your time.


----------



## zlssefi

i do weekly sweeping. shoot me a pm


----------

